# Solved: Creating fonts in Photoshop or any other image editing software



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I've heard that you can make fonts in Photoshop but I haven't been able to find any tutorials online. Is there anyone who knows how to do it? Also, I'm using paint.net as my image editor for now because my HD is packed. If anyone knows how to create fonts with Paint.net or photoshop please post.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You _can_ make the letters individually in Photoshop, but bitmap based fonts are not used very much any more as the quality decreases if they are scaled.

Most modern fonts are vector based (TrueType, OpenType, etc.), which means they can be scaled up (and down to a certain point) without losing quality. 
For these, one would use a vector graphic application like Adobe Illustrator to create the glyphs and then export them to a font editor like FontLab or Fontographer.


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Oh, I see. I was using some freeware font creator but it was extremely user-UN-friendly. The interface was terrible. I have Adobe Illustrator but those other two programs...how much are they?


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

i think here you can find the answer
http://www.tutorialguide.net/design/adobe_photoshop/ 
good luck!


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

These tutorials are great. Thanks. All those effects are really cool. I'll give it a shot.


----------

